# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: آموزش ساخت Shutdown Tile در متروی ویندوز 8

## twinkle

*


آموزش ساخت* *Shutdown Tile** در متروی ویندوز 8*

سلام به شما دوستان و همراهان همیشگی هیوا شبکه

در آموزشی کوتاه می خواهیم نحوه ساخت دکمه Shutdown و Restart را به عنوان Tile ( کاشی ) در متروی ویندوز 8 آموزش دهیم تا بتوانید سریعتر به آن ها دست یابید. برای این کار به روش زیر عمل می کنیم:

1- بر روی Desktop راست کلیک کنید و از New بر روی Shortcut کلیک کنید.






2- در پنجره باز شده عبارت زیر را وارد کنید :

*Shutdown /p
*




3- در مرحله بعد یک نام به Shortcut اختصاص دهید. Shutdown اسم برازنده ایست !





4- حالا نوبت به اختصاص یک Icon به این Shortcut است. برای این کار روی Shortcut مورد نظر راست کلیک کنید و Properties را انتخاب کنید. سپس وارد تب Shortcut شوید و بر روی Change Icon کلیک کنید. (تصویر زیر )





5- پیغامی به شما نمایش داده می شود که بیان می کند Shortcut شما تا به حال icon ای نداشته است؛ آن را OK کنید تا وارد قسمت بعد شویم .حالا باید یک Icon برای Shortcut خود انتخاب کنید.






6- می توانید از Icon های پیشفرض یکی را انتخاب کنید و یا اگر احساس می کنید این Icon ها زشت هستند می توانید در اینترنت چند Icon زیبا برای آن دانلود کنید.ما 2 Icon از نوع Flat از اینترنت دانلود کردیم که هم از Icon های پیشفرض خیلی زیباتر هستند و هم به ویندوز 8 می آیند !! بنابراین بر روی Browse کلیک می کنیم تا Icon های جدید را انتخاب کنیم.




7- در نهایت OK کنید تا Icon جدید بر روی Shortcut قرار گیرد. اما این پایان کار نبود ... (نیست)

8- حالا باید این Shortcut را در متروی ویندوز 8 قرار دهید. پس بر روی آن راست کلیک کنید و گزینه Pin to Start را انتخاب کنید:






پس از اینکه Shortcut را Pin to Start کردید می توانید آن را از Desktop خود پاک کنید.


منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

